# Athlon II X2 265, 260 kommen bald.



## Gordon-1979 (6. Februar 2010)

Laut fudzilla kommen im 2.Q der Athlon II X2 260 mit 2x 3.2 GHz und 2MB  gesamtcache und im 3.Q soll der Athlon II X2 265 mit 2x 3.3 GHz auf den Markt erscheinen. Die Gesamtcache müsste auch gleich sein sowie die TDP dürfte hier auch nur bei 65 W liegen. Leider ist es wie bei allen Athlon`s keine BE dabei, was es bei Athlon II bestimmt nicht geben wird. Eine 2x 3.3 GHz CPU dürfte ganz schön Abrocken und dürfte eigentlich nicht zu langsam sein.
Ein Preis steht auch nicht fest aber der 260er düfte sich bei 70€ einpendeln und der 265 bei 72-75€.

Alles nachlesbar unter Fudzilla - Athlon X2 265, 260 are coming


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich sind diese CPUs so ziemlich unnütz, aber was solls ...


----------



## Rotax (6. Februar 2010)

Hmm... für Bürorechner taugen sie halbwegs... wobei mittlerweile eh jeder zum Laptop greift.


----------



## Iceananas (6. Februar 2010)

2x3.3 Ghz klint doch recht ordentlich, für ein Bürorechner oder MultimediaPC eine preisgünstige Lösung


----------



## Lee (6. Februar 2010)

Wahnsinn wie viel Leistung es mittlerweile für so wenig Geld gibt. Vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit habe ich für einen 2,2ghz Athlon X2 noch 150€ gezahlt...


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (6. Februar 2010)

Für jeden normalen Office-PC reichen auch die aktuellen Taktungen aka Athlon II X2 250 etc. Das Taktupgrade ist nur nötig, um den Preis halten zu können bzw. etwas steigern zu können, da die Leistung der Intels etwas höher liegt.

Und das die meisten für einen Office-PC einen Laptop kaufen stimmt, wenn überhaupt, nur im privaten Sektor. Dort wo die meisten Office-PC stehen, nämlich in den Firmen dieser Welt, werden nach wie vor Laptops nicht einziehen.

LG


----------



## Legende (7. Februar 2010)

70€? geldverschwendung. ich hab vor 2 jahren einen neuen pentium e2200 für 66€ gekauft...auf 3ghz gehauen und ruhe war. vor zwei jahren wäre das preis/leistungverhältnis dieser amd cpus sehr gut, heute isses mit 70€ einfach nur miserabel. maximal 40€ würd ich dafür bezahlen.


----------



## iceman650 (7. Februar 2010)

@ Legende: Was soll das denn bitte bedeuten? Meinst du etwa, dass man AMD-Prozessoren im Gegensatz zu deinem e2200 nicht übertakten kann oder wie?

@ Topic : Die sollten sich in jedem HTPC gut machen, besonders wegen ihren 65W TDP. Schnell genug sollten sie ja jedenfalls sein.


----------



## RedBrain (7. Februar 2010)

Sind ja wieder aufgefrischte Prozzis mit ein bisschen mehr Leistung, ansonsten alles OK. Ideal für Office und HTPC.


----------



## tm0975 (7. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind diese CPUs so ziemlich unnütz, aber was solls ...



so pauschal wie deine antwort ist so falsch ist sie auch.

solide prozesoren für sehr wenig geld! ich hoffe, dass die 25 watt modelle auch bald kaufbar sind. die sind für mich jedenfalls deutlich interessanter.


----------



## kammi87 (7. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich hier schon sehe, 2 kern cpu´s sind büro kram , muss ich mal sagen das viele kein vertrauen haben. ich besitz den 250er und bin begeistert, er läuft mit 3,3Ghz (ohne volt erhöhung) auf ein MSI-K9A2-CF bei mir optimal und hat nur *33°C unter voll last* 

also was wollt ihr mehr 

MfG


----------



## KriNeth (7. Februar 2010)

LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Dort wo die meisten Office-PC stehen, nämlich in den Firmen dieser Welt, werden nach wie vor Laptops nicht einziehen.



Würde ich nicht sagen, bei uns bekommt jeder ein Laptop.

ontopic:
Prinzipiell nicht schlecht die CPUs, aber den Sinn seh ich auch nicht wirklich.
Für den preisbewussten Gamer vllt. nicht uninteressant.


----------



## Iceananas (7. Februar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> ich hab vor 2 jahren einen neuen pentium e2200 für 66€ gekauft...auf 3ghz gehauen und



... deine Garantie mit weg. was für ein sinnloser Beitrag. 

Jeder in dieser Zielgruppe kauft ja auch so ein Prozessor uns ihn anschließend zu übertakten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Februar 2010)

Wie ich sehe haben hie sehr viele deutlich zu viel Geld. Ich kann mich daher nur kammi87 anschließen. Ein Laptop mit 2x 3.3GHz oder ein Office PC mit der Rechenleistung. alles klar. 
Für Office 2007 und 2010 Systemanforderungen: 500-MHz-Prozessor, 256 MB RAM, 3,5 GB Festplattenspeicher. Wo brauch man bei ein Office-PC so viel Leistung.


----------



## Legende (7. Februar 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> ... deine Garantie mit weg. was für ein sinnloser Beitrag.
> 
> Jeder in dieser Zielgruppe kauft ja auch so ein Prozessor uns ihn anschließend zu übertakten.



wenn deine intelligenz nicht ausreicht um das zu kapieren was ich verdeutlichen wollte dann kann ich auch nix für. ich hab auch hinzugefügt dass die cpu aus heutiger sicht mit 70€ kaufpreis einfach zu überteuert ist und ich vor 2 jahren eine cpu mit fast der gleichen leistung für weniger geld erworben habe


----------



## Iceananas (7. Februar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> wenn deine intelligenz nicht ausreicht um das zu kapieren was ich verdeutlichen wollte dann kann ich auch nix für. ich hab auch hinzugefügt dass die cpu aus heutiger sicht mit 70€ kaufpreis einfach zu überteuert ist und ich vor 2 jahren eine cpu mit fast der gleichen leistung für weniger geld erworben habe



Mein Glückwunsch.

Fast gleiche Leistung. Eine E2200 hat 2,2 Ghz. Die neuen Athlons 3,2 bzw. 3,3 Ghz (und sind in Sache Effizienz pro Takt nicht viel schlechter). Aber was solls...


----------



## TheGhostdog (7. Februar 2010)

Ich höre hier nur Office,HDPC usw mmh komisch ich kann mit mein x2 250  @3gz alles zocken .


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Februar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> wenn deine intelligenz nicht ausreicht um das zu kapieren was ich verdeutlichen wollte dann kann ich auch nix für. ich hab auch hinzugefügt dass die cpu aus heutiger sicht mit 70€ kaufpreis einfach zu überteuert ist und ich vor 2 jahren eine cpu mit fast der gleichen leistung für weniger geld erworben habe


Ziemlich große Klappe für 'nen Newbie.


----------



## Scarry (8. Februar 2010)

hmm ich versteh den Aufriss hier irgendwie nicht.
Hab nen Phenom II x2 550 drin und der brauch auch bloß 80 Watt und hat 3.1 ghz Leistung.
Also komme ich nicht wirklich an den sinn der Produktion dieser Prozessoren, sry


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (8. Februar 2010)

Scarry schrieb:


> hmm ich versteh den Aufriss hier irgendwie nicht.
> Hab nen Phenom II x2 550 drin und der brauch auch bloß 80 Watt und hat 3.1 ghz Leistung.
> Also komme ich nicht wirklich an den sinn der Produktion dieser Prozessoren, sry



1. Er hat eine TDP von 80W, und "braucht" nicht 80W.
2. Takt != Leistung
3. Auch die höhergetakteten Athlons II X2 werden eine TDP von 65W haben
4. Der Phenom II X2 550 ist deutlich teurer in der Herstellung (wenn auch anfänglich gute Resteverwertung) und kostet heute noch mehr als 70 Euro und vermutlich hast du noch ein paar Euro mehr bezahlt dafür.
5. Hinter Athlon II und Phenom II steckt die selbe Architetur, also wenn es nicht auf den L3 Cache ankommt ist der Athlon II auf den Takt bezogen gleich schnell.
6. Entweder erhält der Phenom II X2 dann auch ein Taktupgrade oder er läuft aus.

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass dein Vergleich hinkt...

LG


----------



## Scarry (8. Februar 2010)

Gut da geht mir doch ein Lämpchen auf, danke für diese ausführliche Auskunft 
Nein der phenom blieb im letzten halben jahr ziemlich konstant, also habe auch bloß 75 Euro bezahlt

gruß


----------



## Chrno (8. Februar 2010)

Warum gehen die Meisten eigentlich immer von ihren Bedürfnissen aus?
Die Prozesseron haben bestimmt nicht als Ziegruppe die Spieler.
Spieler machen nur einen kleinen Teil vom gesamt PC Verkauf aus.
Chipsatz integrierte Grafik z.B. macht den Löwenanteil auf dem Grafikmarkt aus.
Die Prozessoren werden schon ihren weg in günstige PCs finden.

Edit sagt:

AMD ist ja nicht blöd. Wenn es keinen Markt für die Prozessoren gäbe, würden sie die nicht Veröffentlichen/Verkaufen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Februar 2010)

LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> 2. Takt != Leistung


Hallo LoRDxRaVeN!
Stimmt nicht ganz.
Bei *superskalaren* Prozessoren müßte man ganz grob rechnen:
Takt x Anzahl der ALUs x Parallelisierungseffizienz = Leistung.


LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Ich will damit nur sagen, dass dein Vergleich hinkt...


Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Legende (8. Februar 2010)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ziemlich große Klappe für 'nen Newbie.



kümmer dich um deinen eigenen dreck


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (8. Februar 2010)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hallo LoRDxRaVeN!
> Stimmt nicht ganz.
> Bei *superskalaren* Prozessoren müßte man ganz grob rechnen:
> Takt x Anzahl der ALUs x Parallelisierungseffizienz = Leistung.



Ähm mit "Takt != Leistung" wollte ich sagen, dass Takt -nicht gleich- Leistung ist (!= aus vielen Programmiersprachen bekannt)...
Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Willst du etwas anderes sagen?

PS: Der 6. Punkt war eigentlich der einzige wichtige


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Februar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> kümmer dich um deinen eigenen dreck


Das wirst Du jetzt müssen.


----------



## kuer (10. Februar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> kümmer dich um deinen eigenen dreck


 

Zum Glück bist du ein Inteligenz Bolzen was  Ausdruck  Argumente Du hast meinen vollen Respekt 

@Top: Die Cpu's sind für alle Belange voll und ganz ausreichend, wenn man nicht den längsten haben will. Für einen normalo Gamer, mit Mid (4850 /9800+) Karten und bis 20 zoll TFT, geht alles an Games und das für wehnig Kohle. Aber bei manchen reicht die Inteligenz einfach nicht aus um das zu begreifen s.o.


----------



## Oxid (10. Februar 2010)

ich hatte bis vor kurzem nen E8500 (der ja warscheinlich eine ähnliche leistung bietet) zusammen mit meiner gtx 260 in meinem gaming-pc laufen. klar, man kann extreme hardwarefresser wie crysis auf max settings und mit sehr hoher auflösung nicht flüssig zocken, aber trotzdem is das teil bestens als gaming prozessor geeignet gewesen, auf jeden fall für (fast) alle spiele bisher! muss den usern, die meinen das 3ghz + für nen office pc nicht wirklich notwendig sind zustimmen...


----------



## Feuerreiter (10. Februar 2010)

Die meisten Spiele nutzen Quadcores eh noch nicht aus, wenn man von einigen absieht.

Und ne Runde BF2 zocken ist mit nem Athlon XP 3200+ und einer 6600GT möglich  . Naja, meine Empfehlung für diese CPU ist:

-fürn HTPC
-(für Office)
-für mild-Gaming


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Februar 2010)

laut fudzilla.com soll sich zum AMD Athlon II 640 der im 2.Q. 2010 auf den Markt erscheinen soll, der AMD Athlon II 645 noch dazu gesellen. Dieser soll aber erst im 3.Q 2010 erscheinen. An den technischen Daten soll sich nix ändern, außer wie immer die Taktfrequenz mit 3.1GHz. Dann müste er ein Multi von 15.5 haben wenn man den FSB( so steht es auch bei mir im BIOS, adjust CPU FSB frequency) um 40 MHz anhebt sind ca. 3.8GHz kein Problem. 

Fudzilla - Athlon II X4 645 and 640 are on the way


----------

